# DIFFERENCE between snow plowing with silverado or suburban?



## jeffconnell12 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys heres the issue.. i am new to snow plowing and at the moment only own a 2004 civic coupe. However my parents have a 1998 suburban they have offered me (virtually free). However ive been told/read that plowing with a suburban is not the easiest or most practical vehicle. But isnt the silverado or sierra (my alternative) the exact same truck.. just with an empty bed rather seating? 

My choices are sell my civic and buy a new 6-7000 dollar pick up for plowing, or keep my civic and use my parents suburban for free to plow (which will be about 10-20 residential driveways) where theres about 15 feet of snow fall annually (whistler BC). Thanks!


----------



## scottyknows50 (Feb 19, 2010)

trade the suburban for a truck you can't see near as well out of a suburban and you should probably think of getting a 3/4 ton truck anyway. did the '98 suburbans have the barn doors? another reason NOT to use it for plowing.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

agreed with what Scotty said, but the suburban will definitely do some work for ya. A 2-door Tahoe was like a short wheelbase p/u as well, and I used it (but it also wasn't my first plow truck, so I was a little more versed at watching behind me). Free is great in this economy, so give it a little thought!


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Mechanically, there is no difference in plowing with a Suburban versus a Silverado/Sierra. The only issue you might run into is if you get into salting too, it will be a pain to fill your tailgate salt spreader. I would take the free-ish Suburban, and put a decent plow on it. Then, when your business gets you some money in a few years, you can buy a newer pickup that does exactly what you need, and you can put the plow on the new truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Q101ATFD;1058422 said:


> Mechanically, there is no difference in plowing with a Suburban versus a Silverado/Sierra. The only issue you might run into is if you get into salting too, it will be a pain to fill your tailgate salt spreader. I would take the free-ish Suburban, and put a decent plow on it. Then, when your business gets you some money in a few years, you can buy a newer pickup that does exactly what you need, and you can put the plow on the new truck.


What he said. The mirrors on the 98 Sub are lame. Add some big ugly 6 inch slightly convex on each side and you will be styling. And plenty of lighting for the rear.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yep, I agree too. Take the freebie and try it out. No, visibility won't be great, and it isn't an ideal plow truck, but what have you got to lose!? It's your first plow truck. If anything it will give you some good hands on experience for if and when you are ready to move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with all in front of me. One thing no one mentioned was commercial plowing. I know you stated you only are doing driveways. If you like it and business thrives you may want to dip into commercial lots. I am a great plow driver and I have hit a few things here and there. The Suburban will be a huge pain to see around and could cause an accident you would have avoided with a visible open bed on a truck.

O... and 15 feet....?!?! I'm so jealous. I get an average of 40 inches...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Visibility with a Sub is not mulch different than a pickup with sander


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Good mirrors are important, go for the freebie for starters, it's a no brainer, you can always up grade down the road if things work out.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I use my excursion and i have no problems seeing out of it. For salting i fold down the second row seats and tarped the whole rear interior and stacked it there. It's nice to grab nice dry bags of salt but i can't haul as many as a truck. I usually leave the shop with my spreader (1075)full and put as many as i can inside. I can hold just enough to do my whole route.

For free i would do it but you will probably need to look into timbrens or something for the front end.


----------



## joem (Dec 1, 2011)

show-n-go;1059056 said:


> I use my excursion and i have no problems seeing out of it. For salting i fold down the second row seats and tarped the whole rear interior and stacked it there. It's nice to grab nice dry bags of salt but i can't haul as many as a truck. I usually leave the shop with my spreader (1075)full and put as many as i can inside. I can hold just enough to do my whole route.
> 
> For free i would do it but you will probably need to look into timbrens or something for the front end.


Agree. My TD Excursion was great for plowing and the rear wiper helper. I think barn doors on a burb could cause a problem at times but a person will get used to mirrors in a hurry.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I knew a guy that plowed at JFK for 20+ years with several suburbans. So much salt was used there that the trucks would rust away be they would stop running.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

15 feet? Wow, I think I'd get a loader or skid mounted blower. We run out of room after a couple of feet.Can't even wrap my mind around that!


----------

